# Substitute yeast to limit banana esters?



## Jonboyno81 (6/2/19)

Hi,

Looking for some Yeasty advice. I'm going have atrial run with a Mangrove Jacks Pre-Soured Berliner Wiesse kit however i'm not a huge fan of banana esters (I know why brew a BW if you don't like the flavours right?) Anyway i was wondering if anyone has any recommendation for a substitute yeast, something more inline with an American Wheat perhaps? 

Cheers.


----------



## SponsorSFC (6/2/19)

There shouldn't be any Banana in a Berliner Weisse. You don't want to use a typical Weizen yeast in Berliner Weisse as you don't want the yeast derived esters.

This will give you a better idea of what to aim for.

http://www.bjcp.org/style/2015/23/23A/berliner-weisse/

It should be clean with a prominent lacto flavour. Something like US05 or Nottingham would do fine.

What yeast is in the kit?


----------



## Jonboyno81 (6/2/19)

The M20 Bavarian Wheat Yeast. It says it imparts banana esters on the front of the packet. I've got some US-05 in the fridge. I'll give that a crack!


----------



## Brewno Marz (17/2/19)

Lower the ferment temp. 17 degC or less should make it more neutral and reduce the banana aroma. Simples


----------

